# Anybody bought the new Snapper Yard and Garden tractors



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Made by Simplicity would like to know how they like them being they are a Simplicity with Snapper colors. Heres a link to there site.
Jody


Snapper Yard and Garden Tractors


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Made by Simplicity would like to know how they like them being they are a Simplicity with Snapper colors. Heres a link to there site.
> Jody
> 
> ...


WOW, Simp is realy trying to get some product moven huh? They have there own brand, MF's, and now snapper. Hope it helps them build a custermer bace. A real nice tractor, but a lot of people out there don;t know about them.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Jody,
Haven't bought one, seen one, or know anybody who has. But d*mn that's a fine looking machine! I really like the wheels, and the full length rollers on the deck are an interesting. Let us know when you take delivery. radarsmile


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Jody,
> Haven't bought one, seen one, or know anybody who has. But d*mn that's a fine looking machine! I really like the wheels, and the full length rollers on the deck are an interesting. Let us know when you take delivery. radarsmile *


MowHoward I'm not buying one i just bought a new Cub Cadet last year. I might have waited if i knew that Snapper was going to be bought out by Simplicityhula I just wanted to know if there where anybody who had bought one and how they like it.
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *MowHoward I'm not buying one i just bought a new Cub Cadet last year. I might have waited if i knew that Snapper was going to be bought out by Simplicityhula I just wanted to know if there where anybody who had bought one and how they like it.
> Jody *


I knew that! Was just joking about the delivery part. Be nice to have have a shed or garage full of mowers, just like the car collectors! And you could actually use them. No trailer queens for me.:smiles:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I am bringing this back up has anyone bought the new Snapper made by Simplicity:question: 
Jody


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Have a link to it jody?
Ryan


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *Have a link to it jody?
> Ryan *


Yes at the top of the page:smoking:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

oh jeez im stupid lol my bad
Ryan
:stupid:


----------

